# Cockapoo Club of GB Caption Competition



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

The Cockapoo Club of GB has a Christmas caption competition running until 3rd January ... to enter and have a chance of winning a great Natural Instinct prize, just write a caption for this photo!

Please see http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-news.html for more details.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you really want me to tell you where you can stick that tinsel?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Sheilagh

Your supposed to go to the CCGB and post your caption there

Did make me laugh though

Mick


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Ooops, guilty of not reading it all through.....


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Soo said:


> Do you really want me to tell you where you can stick that tinsel?


Thanks Sheilagh for your entry ... just follow the link to enter. If you scroll down a bit you'll find a "Submit your Caption" form.

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-news.html

Thanks ... good luck!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thought I would post the captions received so far for this competition. Do add your own entry via the "Submit your Caption" form, and join in the Xmas fun ... great prize to be won!!!










---"I wonder what reindeer tastes like?"

---"No, I told you, the real Father Christmas won't come until you're fast asleep."

---"Look Betty, if you hadn't chewed my hat, then I wouldn't be wearing yours!"

---"Well I've taken care of Santa's mince pie's that leaves you Rudolf's carrots.....!! Well it is part of your 5 a day!"

---"I don't know what you are smiling at - once you get as big as me, she'll make you wear a hat like this too!

---"Do you really want me to tell you where you can stick that tinsel?"

---"Don't look now pup, but here comes Santa with a sack full of yummy treats and bones!"



:icon_arrow: To add your own entry, please follow this link, scroll down and use the "Submit your Caption" form:

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-news.html

Natural Instinct, who are supplying a great prize, will be choosing a winner. 



Good luck and have fun!

Sue x


----------



## Oddson (Jun 17, 2011)

When I grow up I want to look just like that.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It seems you can only enter if you are a member


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> It seems you can only enter if you are a member


You're very welcome to join Clare. Just like your's and Shirley's Cockapoo Owners Club it's free, I'm a member of both clubs. J x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> It seems you can only enter if you are a member


Hi Clare, do enter - the info is on the site (not in members only pages) if you are not a member just leave membership no. bit blank.  

Sorry ... was a bit confusing. Sue x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

An update with a few more entries:










--- "Remember, if you want Santa to come - you have to hang up your favourite bone in the fireplace."

--- "At the stroke of midnight you can have the carrot. The mince pie and sherry is mine!"

--- "I want hat like that!! Ha you can't it's mine!"

--- "Come on Sing it with me...SANTA PAWS IS COMIN TO TOWN OWOOOOO"

--- "When I grow up I want to look just like that."


To enter and have a chance of winning 10kg of Natural Instinct, follow the link, scroll down, and submit your caption:-

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-news.html

Competition closes 3rd January!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> You're very welcome to join Clare. Just like your's and Shirley's Cockapoo Owners Club it's free, I'm a member of both clubs. J x


 Think you might be mixing me up with Sarah (Sezra) as I don't run the Owners club?



Mogdog said:


> Hi Clare, do enter - the info is on the site (not in members only pages) if you are not a member just leave membership no. bit blank.
> 
> Sorry ... was a bit confusing. Sue x


 Thanks Sue, will have a think and enter!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Think you might be mixing me up with Sarah (Sezra) as I don't run the Owners club?
> 
> So sorry Clare, that's what come of multitasking very badly.


----------



## Lauren_Harvey (Dec 13, 2011)

Submitted my quote! :')


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lauren_Harvey said:


> Submitted my quote! :')


Thanks Lauren ... quote received!

And thanks to everyone who has entered ... I will do another post to share the latest ones when I have a minute!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has entered so far ... just to share some recent entries with you ...










---"Come on kid grab your Santa hat and sing along ... "bark the herald angels sing ... Glory to the new born 'Poo"

---"Don't you know... Santa won't come if you're not asleep!"

---"Hurry up Santa, I'm dog-tired waiting..."

---"Hey, I'm supposed to be the cute one...and that's my hat!"

---puppy - "Daaaaaaad! Do you have to show me up wearing that hat!"
---Dad - "of course its Christmas son!- one day the humans will make you wear it too!"


To enter and have a chance of winning 10kg of Natural Instinct, follow the link, scroll down, and submit your caption:-

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-news.html

Open till 3rd January!


----------

